# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Какой  предмет, который вы изучали, вы считаете самым бесполезным?

## Irina

*Какой предмет, который вы изучали в школе, колледже, лицее, университете вы считаете самым бесполезным лично для себя?*

----------


## Sanych

Математика выше 5-ого класса и химия старших классов.

----------


## Irina

А я так и не поняла для чего была политэкономия и сопромат.

----------


## PatR!oT

астрономия

----------


## SDS

а я вот не понял для чего я госэкзамен сдавал по _марксизму-ленинизму ???_

----------


## Akasey

мне сопромат наоборот надо, а вот от психологии и социологии точно бы отказался.

----------


## Marusja

черчение

----------

